# Anyone had a Meniscus Tear



## Vala (Dec 9, 2014)

I had an MRI a couple of days ago and I have a torn meniscus, plus I have osteoarthritis in the same knee  and have an appointment Tuesday with a bone surgeon.  If you have experienced this, did surgery work, how was the recovery.  This is very painful and I would hate to have this the rest of my life.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 9, 2014)

Surgery for a torn meniscus is different for an older adult than for a person in their 20's..  First of all they do not repair the meniscus in an older person.. they trim it so the ragged edges of the tear are no longer irritating the joint.  The recovery time is not that long and you can bear weight on your leg very quickly.  The reason they do not repair the meniscus is because the cartilege in the joints of an older person does not have a good enough blood supply to heal.  Now in a younger person... they still have a chance of healing..so they will have a repair done.   and they also have to keep weight off that joint for 6 to 8 weeks...  I know many people that have had their torn meniscus cleaned up with arthroscopic surgery and have done very well with good pain relief..


----------



## Vala (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you for the quick reply.  I googled it while I waited and found out sometimes it heals on its own. I have been using heat and it said ice packs.  It will be very difficult to stay home and rest.   I already have a severe case of cabin fever.  LOL

I am assuming arthroscopic is not cutting the knee open.  I had a kidney removed and ended up with 5 or 6 small slits in my abdomen and one about 5 inches long where they removed the kidney.   I did not even require pain meds after that surgery.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 9, 2014)

I had an MCL tear that healed on it's own with 4 weeks of wearing a full leg brace..   Yes.. Arthroscopy is done with little slits and a scope.


----------



## oldman (Dec 10, 2014)

Being a high school basketball official for 40 years and a college baseball umpire for just as long, I have had my knee issues. My left knee was scoped twice and my right knee was done once. After all three, I was up and around on crutches in just a day and got rid of the crutches in about three days. I did not have any what I call real pain. Luckily, my joints are still well enough that I do not require replacements. I still run two miles a day 5 days a week and officiate basketball and baseball, so things aren't all that bad. I do have osteoarthritis in about 75% of my joints, which causes me more issues than anything else. The Orthopedist wants me to stop running since I am still doing basketball, but with it cold out now, I only do a quick mile on the treadmill and then go work my game. 

I wish that I could find something that would take care of the osteoarthritis. I have tried all kinds of Non-Steroidal and Steroidal applications, not to mention a lot of over the counter stuff and natural medicines as well. Generally, I take two Aleve and two Tylenol at the same time and that will give me some relief.  This is my next move if things don't soon improve. http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=a00217


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

So far I am okay with the arthritis it's my recent problem and it is severe pain.  The only over the counter meds that help is ibuprofen, but I can't take it as I only have one kidney.  Tylenol won't stop the pain, but might try taking one more than recommended.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 10, 2014)

I would be interested in hearing from others who had the surgery also.

I have a torn meniscus.  It happened years ago.  It is OK as long as I don't run/jog, or climb a ladder too much.  Doctor did an MRI and said it could be fixed.  Little evidence of arthritis.  Since it seems to have stabilized, I'm thinking just to leave it alone.  I'm afraid there's a chance it would end up worse. 

 OTOH, the older I get, the less successful surgery would probably be.  Will I eventually need a knee replacement with surgery anyway, or is it more likely to need replacement if I leave the tear alone.  Lots of questions.   Need to make a decision.

I try to walk a couple of miles most days for exercise and would hate to have to give that up one day.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

Nancy have you seen a bone doctor.  Seniors don't heal well with a meniscus repair.  If you can tolerate the pain, I would wait and do the knee replacement.

I googled my problem and rest and ice packs is what it said you needed to do, it also mention therapy to build up the muscles that will support the knee.  I would think putting weight on your knee would prevent it from healing.   I will sit all day long if that is what the surgeon says, there is no pain when I am stretched out in the recliner.  I really want this to go away.  Life is not much fun and I cannot sleep at night for the pain.  I will try sleeping in the recliner tonight, I did that when I broke my arm.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 10, 2014)

Vala, it seems like your injury was rather recent.  I don't think there is any need to rush on surgery.  I've been reading stuff since you posted.  Lots of reports say it's best to try physical therapy at the beginning.

No, the person I talked to was just a GP.   Probably not good enough, but I dread starting the process of seeing specialists.  Ugh.


----------



## Lon (Dec 10, 2014)

Daily running and Raquet Ball did a job on both knees with torn meniscus. Had arthroscopic surgery on right knee in my early 50's and the left knee in my 60's. Procedure was a piece of cake but I no longer run or play Raquet Ball. Despite current age of 80 I have no knee pain at all, just stiffness in getting up and Peripheral Neurophathy  in left foot due to a bit of chemo in 2007


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 10, 2014)

I haven`t but hubby has. Had his left knee scoped when he was in his mid-40s,healed very quickly (didn`t miss any work) and hasn`t really had any problems since. Right knee went bad about 7 years ago (he was 59),he saw a different doctor,who said "Well,you know what it feels like. I don`t need to do an xray or MRI-we`ll just schedule you to get it "cleaned up." He recovered in one day,had the sutures removed about a week later,and within two days of that,he was in the ER with an awful staph infection. Was admitted,had surgery the next am to clean it and spent 5 days in the hospital. He was one sick puppy. Came home on a Thursday and by Sat. was back in the ER with the infection raging again. A different antibiotic finally took care of it. He ended up seeing another doctor who sent for his surgical records. Took a few requests before doc #1 would finally send them. Turns out there was nothing wrong with his knee in the first place except some osteoarthritis-surgery was totally unnecessary. BUT,the infection totally "ate" all the cartlidge in his knee,so now he needs a replacement. He babied it along for several years with cortisone injections and "artificial cartalidge" injections,but for the past four years he has done nothing but take a daily Meloxicam and he is pretty much pain free. Makes me really happy because I am very afraid for him to have a knee replacement-I am afraid he may be more susceptible to another staph infection. So for the time being,he is doing OK.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

Nancy usually I go to a specialist first in a case like this, but had already talked to my MD and wanted a recommendation for a surgeon and a second opinion.  

Mrs Robinson, your husband has gone through a great deal but seems to have it under control now.  I have never had pain  until arthritis hit a few year back.  It has never been like this pain.  I will talk to the surgeon, then make up my mind what to do.  I am hesitant about surgery it doesn't work well with seniors.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 10, 2014)

My sister is the one who recommended Meloxicam to my husband. I guess it`s an "older" med that they don`t prescribe so much anymore. He asked his doctor about it and he didn`t have any qualms or hesitation about prescribing it for him. It is an NSAID but it works so much better than Tylenol,Aleve or Ibuprophen-at least for him. Not sure if you could take it with only one kidney though. My sister has had to stop taking it due to kidney issues-not related to the drug though. It has certainly been a Godsend for my hubby.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

No I can't, but I am about to the point of not caring.  I think most warnings like that are meant for younger people, it usually takes a long time to cause a major problem.  I just took 3 tylenol and will take 4 next time if this does not work.  I will wait until I see the surgeon Tuesday before I decide anything.  My Bayer aspirin also say NSAID, I should be taking those either.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2014)

I've actually had two older friends who have done great with meniscus repair arthroscopic surgery.  Just be sure you have a doc with plenty of experience in the procedure.


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

Butterfly it's' hard to know which doctor is good at what they do.  I have faith in my doctor and he recommended him.That's all I can do.  I certainly can't live like I am now, but  I will try to let it heal first unless the surgeon says it's to bad.  Another bad night last night.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2014)

Vala said:


> Butterfly it's' hard to know which doctor is good at what they do.  I have faith in my doctor and he recommended him.That's all I can do.  I certainly can't live like I am now, but  I will try to let it heal first unless the surgeon says it's to bad.  Another bad night last night.




Actually, you CAN find out enough to make a good decision.  Ask your regular doc WHY he is referring you to this surgeon (did he throw a dart at a list of surgeons, or does he actually know something about him?  You can check out the doctor's credentials online. Where did he go to school?  Is he board certified or board eligible?  How long has he been practicing?  You can ask him/her how many of these procedures he/she has done.  You can check out their online ratings by patients.  You can check out with your local medical licensing authority  whether or not there have been justified complaints against the doc.  You can ask nurses at the hospital where the doc practices (nurses frequently know more than anyone else about how a doc treats his patients).  You can ask your insuranace company about their experiences with the doc.  Check him out on Angie's list.  Ask friends and acquaintances.

Be your own advocate!  Before I let anybody come at me with very sharp objects and scary drugs while I am asleep, I want to know all I can about his competence.


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

I can also call the DA's office they will tell you if they have a bad record like law suits.  I know all the ways to check, I've just don't seem to care anymore, but I will check out his name on the web.  First I will talk to him and see what he says.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW,when my husband had such bad ain that he had a hard time sleeping,he discovered that sleeping with a pillow between his knees really helped.


----------



## lip420 (Jun 3, 2022)

I just wanted to share my experience. I tore my meniscus 2 times in the same knee within 3-4 years or so according to MRI. Both were done in martial arts and both doctors, well one more than the other recommended surgery, but I didn't do that. I took extreme measures upon myself to heal. I did a perfect diet, fasting, various injections, lots of exercises and some other stuff _and_ I gave it time, like many months. The 2nd time I was limping around for like 2 months with a sharp stabbing pain before I slowly started getting better. Now a few years later I snowboard, do box jumps, frog jumps and pretty much do everything as usual. It doesn't feel exactly perfect but it doesn't bother me 98% of the time.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 3, 2022)

Had operations on both knees.  Lost about 1/3 of the meniscus on both.  Got arthroscopic....back in the 90s.

Everything went fine, no problems.


From sports injuries when I was a kid...


----------



## John cycling (Jun 3, 2022)

lip420 said:


> I just wanted to share my experience. I tore my meniscus 2 times in the same knee within 3-4 years or so according to MRI. Both were done in martial arts and both doctors, well one more than the other recommended surgery, but I didn't do that. I took extreme measures upon myself to heal. I did a perfect diet, fasting, various injections, lots of exercises and some other stuff _and_ I gave it time, like many months. The 2nd time I was limping around for like 2 months with a sharp stabbing pain before I slowly started getting better. Now a few years later I snowboard, do box jumps, frog jumps and pretty much do everything as usual. It doesn't feel exactly perfect but it doesn't bother me 98% of the time.



That's awesome, exactly what I'm doing with mine, especially body weight split squats and full squats on the balls of my feet.
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

lip420 said:


> I just wanted to share my experience. I tore my meniscus 2 times in the same knee within 3-4 years or so according to MRI. Both were done in martial arts and both doctors, well one more than the other recommended surgery, but I didn't do that. I took extreme measures upon myself to heal. I did a perfect diet, fasting, various injections, lots of exercises and some other stuff _and_ I gave it time, like many months. The 2nd time I was limping around for like 2 months with a sharp stabbing pain before I slowly started getting better. Now a few years later I snowboard, do box jumps, frog jumps and pretty much do everything as usual. It doesn't feel exactly perfect but it doesn't bother me 98% of the time.


as a sufferer myself of a problem kneecap... I'd be interested in knowing what you mean by a 'perfect diet '' 


Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## lip420 (Jun 3, 2022)

Do your res


hollydolly said:


> as a sufferer myself of a problem kneecap... I'd be interested in knowing what you mean by a 'perfect diet ''
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum btw


Perhaps those weren't the best words, perhaps trying to perfect my diet, or trying to optimize my diet for healing based on things I've learned. I also did a lot of fasting and still do intermittent fasting.


----------



## lip420 (Jun 3, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Had operations on both knees.  Lost about 1/3 of the meniscus on both.  Got arthroscopic....back in the 90s.
> 
> Everything went fine, no problems.
> 
> ...


And your knees are okay now?


----------



## lip420 (Jun 3, 2022)

Some people apparently do well with surgery but there are a lot of studies on poor outcomes with meniscus tear surgery. Repair is often the better, but some docs won't try that if you are older and there's like a 20-30% chance of failure. And partial meniscectomy often leads to arthritis. So that's why I'd say maybe try healing without surgery first.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 4, 2022)

lip420 said:


> And your knees are okay now?


I had those operations in the 90s.  No problems since.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 4, 2022)

(deleted)


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 4, 2022)

Anyone over 50 and certainly anyone over 60 or 70 has to be extremely cautious about doing any more strenuous exercise.

If you are a senior and want to engage in any more extreme kinds of exercise, you absolutely should get approval by your doctor before going forward.

One serious injury...and you are in constant pain for the rest of your life. Not worth the risk.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 4, 2022)

(deleted)


----------

